# BMW Club - scenic drive - Ohio River



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Enjoying one of the last nice days of the year!! Put on just over 400 miles driving around Southern Indiana. Lara felt a little sick in the morning, but a touch of dramamine and soon she was back to her old self, "Put the window up! Put it down! Turn the radio up! I'm hungry!" Tried to keep up with the group, but had to modify the schedule a little -- 2 McDonalds stops (and of course, when it's time for lunch, guess who's not hungry??!!)

But still overall it was great fun! 30 people and 15 cars I think. Enjoy!!

Leaving home, 6.45am and yes, that's a pink Hello Kitty 2-way radio on the passenger seat . . . 









Driving to the meeting point









Meeting old friends and new faces









Lara in the back, with modified wind deflector (same as last year's, but put in a bent hanger to give it more support. Holds up to highway speeds now!)









Scenic shots . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

So where did we go on the Ohio River? To the Blue Heron Vineyard! A small, local winery with a beautiful view of the Ohio River. They very nicely set up lunch for us. Lara enjoyed the crackers and chocolate!


















































































Posing . . . .




































Ohio River


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like you had a nice and relaxing Sunday! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! She is such a little cutie! Looks like you two had a GREAT time!


----------



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

Cute kid! nice pictures.


----------

